# E Z Vinyl Sanding Sealer



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Can anyone comment on the Mohawk products for spraying cabinets? 

I just started using this product. It seems to be a good product. This is the first time I've used a vinyl sanding sealer. Do you apply more than one coat of the sanding sealer before going to the top coat? Is one enough?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Can anyone comment on the Mohawk products for spraying cabinets?
> 
> I just started using this product. It seems to be a good product. This is the first time I've used a vinyl sanding sealer. Do you apply more than one coat of the sanding sealer before going to the top coat? Is one enough?
> 
> ...


The only thing I don't care for with the EZ Sanding sealer is if you have an application which needs multiple coats of it. The fewer coats you use seems the best. The time or two I put multiple coats on it seem to go cloudy so I now avoid it. It also doesn't sand near as easy as nitro sealers but one coat seems to seal pretty good.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> The only thing I don't care for with the EZ Sanding sealer is if you have an application which needs multiple coats of it. The fewer coats you use seems the best. The time or two I put multiple coats on it seem to go cloudy so I now avoid it. It also doesn't sand near as easy as nitro sealers but one coat seems to seal pretty good.


Thanks I found out the same. It seems to sand better than anything I've used before. But I don't do many spray jobs.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It depends on what you are trying to achieve. For some finishes, adding multiple coats of sealer to get a slick smooth topcoat applied might be better off using a grain filler instead.

For most applications of film finish topcoats, one application of a sealer is usually all that's necessary. As in any finish schedule, thin applications provide for a better finish that ones that are applied heavy, and will dry faster. You could avoid the use of a sealer by just thinning the film topcoat you intend to use. Its not difficult to sand.


















.


----------



## Mikezip00 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Al, I have used the EZ sealer for years. As already stated, yes you can use as one sealer coat then move on to a topcoat product.
In my experience I prefer to spray with a minimum of 10% reduction. Often I will spray multiple sealer coats reduce as much as 50% in order to lock down a glaze or to use the reduced sealer coats as a toner. That means I will add Mohawk dyes to the sealer to adjust color for a color match prior to applying the topcoat. 
I avoid corrupting any pre or post catalyzed topcoats with added colors or dyes as not to create a possible self lift failure. Your sealer coats are more forgiving than any catalyzed products. 
In so far as scuffing the sealer, this is another reason I like to reduce my sealer coats as they are more easily sanded. Perhaps they dry more completely /faster.


----------

